# Wineador...Mrs said get one.



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Actually the conversation my wife started last night begin with her suggesting we turn a spare closet into a walk-in humidor. She has decided we have too many cigars to hide them in a cooler and, at a minimum, should at least look at storing them in something more aesthetically pleasing. She had never heard of a wineador before but really liked the pics you guys have posted. 

Currently the sticks are in a 150 qt Coleman marine cooler with some shelving by Forrest. While the thought of a walk-in is a wild one, the reality is we're better off keeping it a closet. I read a ton of wineador threads last night and will try and get through the rest of them this morning. 

A couple of Qs for the masses here. I'm really leaning toward the NewAir AW-280E. That seems to be one of the more popular ones people are using. Is there any reason to consider one of the others (Edgestar, Vinotemp, etc)? I'll be keeping the Coleman for box storage so I'm not overly concerned about running out of space. 

I'll also be fitting it with drawers from Forrest. My wife has already picked out the location in our upstairs office for it. She would like a black out look to it and I was considering going with wenge wood drawer fronts, although a black auto tint film on the glass door would be cheaper and probably look better. Hmmmm, more decisions and input welcome. 

Anyway, first things first...buying the wine fridge. Any comments (pro or con) regarding the unit would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

You are indeed lucky to have such an understanding wife. Remember measure at least twice or you will end up putting it in a cellar lol.


----------



## sierrawest (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats! I have had my NewAir AW-280E up and running now for a few months and couldn't be happier with it. Rock solid RH and temp, (including 2 weeks of 100 degree plus outdoor temps) sticks in perfect condition, and it looks really good. Have fun setting it up, with all the information and pics on the forum you will have no problems.


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

I've had a Newair AW-280E for 11 months now. It is a good unit, but there is one issue. If there is a loss of power, when power is restored, the digital controls default to the coldest setting, 55F. So, if your not around to set it back to a higher setting, you'll end up with extra condensation. I believe the Edgestar has a analogue control, so it won't have this issue. Maybe someone with an Edgestar can confirm this.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a suggestion



Tell your wife how awesome she is :thumb:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

RetiredNavyIC said:


> It is a good unit, but there is one issue. If there is a loss of power, when power is restored, the digital controls default to the coldest setting, 55F. So, if your not around to set it back to a higher setting, you'll end up with extra condensation. I believe the Edgestar has a analogue control, so it won't have this issue. Maybe someone with an Edgestar can confirm this.


Noted, thanks.


socalocmatt said:


> I have a suggestion
> 
> Tell your wife how awesome she is :thumb:


That's a definite. Of course I'm waiting for the ol "since you're getting a new toy I want a ...." conversation.
Still, I'm getting a new toy! LOL


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Gregg,

I'm running a vinotemp compressor model (think refrigerator) and it's been working great for over a year now. One thing I did do differently is get a Electronic Temperature Control (ETC) I got a digital one that has a memory and everything. What this allows you to do is set a on and off temp higher than what the standard cooler controls do. Mine will stay set at a solid 70deg all the time. Also if there is a power outage when the power is restored there is no worry about it dropping to the lowest temp setting the cooler has.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Good for you Gregg! I keep hearing that Vinotemp makes a better cooler, but continue to hear good things about NewAir. But what do I know, I don't don't have either one.......yet! All I know is that I am jealous!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I have an edgestar...works great but the control and light switch is in the top right back...I have to remove a drawer to adjust or use the light...also I've been having some low RH issues...must stabilize!!!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Gregg - I have the NewAir AW280-E and love it. This is the only one I've ever owned so I can't compare it to anything, but I haven't had any problems with it. As far as the blacked out look, I also did that and instead of installing the stainless steel handle on it, I filled the 2 holes with small flat plastic black plugs.

That is true about power outages, but almost _any_ battery back up system should work, if this is a concern to you. These units only draw a fraction of an amp, the specs say higher, but in reality it is minimal. You would probably want a UPS that's good for 70 watts, but I really don't think it is necessary.

I bought mine through air-n-water.com with free shipping, no tax and no problems. I've also heard good things about Amazon's deals on these. Probably pays to shop around.

Well, congratulations Bro, you will absolutely love the wineador and love smoking sticks that have been stored in one!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, you are lucky to have such an awesome wife, the thought of discussing a closet conversion alone is exciting and something that I know I will never have with mine. 

I recently made the switch from a few desktop humidors to a wineador and couldn't be happier. I can't speak for any of the thermoelectrics you mention as I have an older compressor type that is not plugged in yet as I don't have a big need to but it keeps my RH right at about 64-66% with kitty litter. In my area my wineador temp has peaked to about 73 for a short period when it gets hot here so I am not too concerned about it. If a heat wave comes through I will just plug in.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cant help with wineador models cause I don't have one, BUT - Your wife is totally awesome for supporting your hobby!!! Have fun getting it all set up!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

I have had my Newair AW280-E for two months now and absolutely love it. It runs like a top and is very aesthetically pleasing to look at. The drawers for it should arrive next week and then I'll be completely set. In my opinion, you won't go wrong if you go with the Newair.


----------



## sierrawest (Jun 24, 2012)

IBEW said:


> Gregg - I have the NewAir AW280-E and love it. This is the only one I've ever owned so I can't compare it to anything, but I haven't had any problems with it. As far as the blacked out look, I also did that and instead of installing the stainless steel handle on it, I filled the 2 holes with small flat plastic black plugs.
> 
> That is true about power outages, but almost _any_ battery back up system should work, if this is a concern to you. These units only draw a fraction of an amp, the specs say higher, but in reality it is minimal. You would probably want a UPS that's good for 70 watts, but I really don't think it is necessary.


 The computer battery backup is the solution I am going to use. I have been looking at several APC models at best buy and am waiting for them to go on sale... should keep the wineador running through most short term power outages.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

If you already have a 150 quart that is on its way to being full, I think you should look into what Jeff was talking about, the electronic temp controller-- and get a bigger wineador than the NewAir AW-280E. I love mine, don't get me wrong, but if you have the support from the wife, go big or go to the dog house


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with socalocmatt, tell your wife how awesome she is!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I also run a NewAir and love it. The only complaint I have the the power outage thing as well. However even if it ran at 55 for a day or two it's not going to hurt anything. I would go with the Wenge fronts. It will look great. I went with Curly maple and love mine, but I still wish I had sprung for the Cocobolo.


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

Gregg, i have a newair and it looks good. I dont have my drawers from Forrest yet, but some KL and a few SC boxes in there keeps the humidity 63-65% and a stable temp of 66*. Seems to do the trick. Good luck.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's my awesome lady joining me on the patio:


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

She looks like a seasoned pro. I couldn't have puffed on that cigar any better myself.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Gregg,
I have a Vinotemp and a Wine Enthusiast fridge. They both revert to the coldest setting due to a power outage, so as others have stated, if you see that as an issue, you can go with a UPS. Between the two, I prefer the Vinotemp for two reasons. One, parts are readily available for it if you ever need to replace anything. Two, the internal fan runs constantly, which helps keep the air circulating and humidity really even. I'm not sure if any other fridges have the internal fan running constantly as the Wine Enthusiast fridge does not.

I'm sure you'll see people using Oust fans or setting up computer fans for circulation as you read through the wineador threads. With the Vinotemp doing this with the built in fan, you save a bit of space by not needing to add any equipment inside.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Gregg,

Like yourself, I am blessed with an understanding and supportive spousal unit. In 2007, my wife and I had the same conversation about my coolidor and decided to invest in a Vinotemp 28. I had a friend who was in to woodworking make me some spanish cedar shelves and I use leftover cigar boxes as trays. I have been extremely happy with this setup. Since the room I keep my Vinotemp in stays right at 70° F all year, I leave the unit off. I use to use a glade fan to circulate air in the unit, but it has finally gone out and I haven't been able to find a replacement. I will eventually look at some of Forrest's shelves to dress it up and rig a computer fan for circulation. The RH has always been between 65-68% with the use of 65% heartfelt beads. I have friends who use the Vinotemp as well and some of them actually run the unit. If you run the unit, you may need to plug the drain in the bottom with silicon to maintain the RH. If the Vinotemp size works for you, I say go for it! The Vinotemp 28 works great for the amount of sticks I go through in a years time. I have sticks that have been in the Vinotemp since 2007 and they are incredible. Hope this helps, 

Rick


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Newair 280e here, couldnt be happier. in 6 months, power went out twice and reset. i didnt catch it the first time, temp went down and dropped the RH for some hours, but it was ok when i ramped it back up
aside from that, happy as can be


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Just don't over-estimate how large a 28 bottle fridge isn't. Also bear in mind that Forrest uses very thick stock for his product. These things combine to render a space that I would not call large. I went with 6 double drawers from Waxingmoon and am now considering a second fridge. I was previously in 5 wooden humidors and no cooler. I would say that your cooler's contents will more than fill a well-outfitted 28btl fridge. You might consider going to a ~48btl unit. Double doors would give you the ability to run different temp and RH zones, as well.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

What Don said! Seriously. My 70 quart cooler more than filled my New Air 28.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome spouse!

And, again the great maxim, go bigger than you think you'll need. Heed Don's advice.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

One last thing... she have a sister?


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> One last thing... she have a sister?


Yes...but she's not into men :wink:

The New Air arrived yesterday. Time to take it out of the box and begin the process. Thanks for all the insights everyone. I do have some computer fans I plan on using if the need arrives and will still be keeping the cooler functioning for bundles and boxes. Now, however, I can at least get it out of the middle of the floor and into a closet.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

awesome man! I put mine together when we moved into a new house last December...there was a PERFECT spot for it down in the man cave.

I don't worry too much about the power thing...I walk by it everytime I go to my office downstairs and I'd know if the power blinked and could reset it. Also, as someone mentioned...running it at the default 54 degrees for a few days won't hurt anything. You'll see a very low RH reading as it gets cooler, but as long as it's not doing that for more than a few days, you'll be fine.

One thing you'll have to play with is placement. I bought drawers from Forrest and put a shelf in to leave room for some boxes. What worked best for me was leaving it open so that the fan could blow straight through with no drawer in front of it. So, I have 2 drawers up top...then 2 spaces, a shelf and then 2 more drawers on the bottom. Funny enough, just adding/removing different boxes may have a significant change...as it did for me. I had a whole box of Opus X Lost Cities...it was a huge box for 10 cigars (well, 9 ) so I pulled it out and placed the individual cigars in a drawer. Just pulling that one out (there are 5 other boxes in that space) dropped the temp 2 degrees in the unit. I guess air flowed better or something...who knows.

Right now for me, I have mine set at 61 and it keeps around 68-69 at 63-65% RH in the box. I keep the ambient temp around 75 in the room the cooler is in.

You'll have to experiment with it - be patient and let any significant changes you make settle for 2 or 3 days before moving stuff around again. If you keep the ambient temp in the room high, it will affect how cool the unit can get. There's no compressor so you are only going to get, at most, about 8 to 10 degrees cooler than ambient.

Have fun!!


----------



## DeadMoney (Jul 22, 2012)

I just got my New Air 281E this weekend. Wish i could say that my wife was as accepting as yours, but hey...she can't do much once its delivered!!! 

Couldn't be happier with the looks of the thing. I ordered up some single shelves from Forrest (went with the cocobolo) and that's the reason I ended up picking up the 281E. It has more shelving slots...i think like the vinotemp model but I'm not 100% sure bout that. While I'm waiting on the shelves I figure it gives me plenty of time to get the unit aired out. I didn't really think that the plastic smell was that overwhelming though so it shouldn't take too much time. 

Without even putting a stick in it I can tell that it won't take too long till I fill it up. I've already started reconfiguring the man cave so I can fit another unit in in the near future!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Forgot I started this thread  Received the drawers/shelves from Forrest a few weeks back and transferred everything from my 150 Coleman to their new home. OK, not quite everything...but most of the contents. I've already changed the configuration around a bit and am using the boxes on the top to hold various singles.











*Top drawer w/insert shelf:*

















*2nd Drawer w/insert shelf:*

















*Wife's half drawer w/tubos and coffins on my half:*









*Bottom drawer w/ false front:*









*Behind false front:*









KL on bottom and middle shelf.

There are also a few random boxes with some singles still left in the cooler, although I have gotten the big 150 out of the room and fit the left overs in a much smaller unit. My golf course and yard sticks are at the ready in a desktop humi.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

damn brother gregg! that is one sexy looking stash! we have extremely similar taste in cigars (i suppose many do with that collection though!). 

what kind of wood are the drawer fronts? i dig it


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sweet Gregg! I gotta do one of these!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic, Gregg! Kudos, sir!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

That is a nice looking set up!!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

android said:


> what kind of wood are the drawer fronts? i dig it


Thanks all. Mrs. Mc. wanted a black out look to go with the decor in the room so we went with the wenge wood. In retrospect black window film on the door would've been cheaper, but that would've been another project for me :wink:


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

BrunoBlack said:


> You are indeed lucky to have such an understanding wife. Remember measure at least twice or you will end up putting it in a cellar lol.


Are you referring to him measuring his wife or winador?


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

BTW, it looks great (winador, lol).


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

I've gotta chime in too Gregg. Beautiful setup. Makes me love mine even more. Best investment I've made in a long time. I especially like your drawer full of Fuente's. I'm close to a dedicated drawer for them myself.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Just placed my order for a NewAir 28 bottle chiller last night. Probably going to be hitting up Forrest for some drawers pretty soon...just have to decide what configuration I want.


----------



## bleslie34 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a new-air 180-E and have had the same issues with the power outages and temp reset. I bought a "Cyber Power" computer backup battery, it is a 500watt model. Should that be adequate?


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

bleslie34 said:


> I have a new-air 180-E and have had the same issues with the power outages and temp reset. I bought a "Cyber Power" computer backup battery, it is a 500watt model. Should that be adequate?


Holy old thread batman! What model number did you buy?


----------



## jpmanfredo (Jul 15, 2014)

I've heard mixed reviews about buying from shelves from Forrest, what is your collective experience. I've just heard that it takes quite a while for them to arrive. I'm thinking of building a wineador myself, so I'm sure I can just store in boxes on the shelves until the cedar ones come in.


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

jpmanfredo said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about buying from shelves from Forrest, what is your collective experience. I've just heard that it takes quite a while for them to arrive. I'm thinking of building a wineador myself, so I'm sure I can just store in boxes on the shelves until the cedar ones come in.


There's going to be a new supplier soon. Everything I've seen from Forrest is a lack of communication, poor build quality, and currently 6+ months until delivery. But he was the first & is the most renowned so there's that!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I imagine Greg probably has two wineries since starting this thread so long ag0.

As for the quality of Forest's drawers, I challenge anyone to prove they are less than top quality and priced accordingly for the material used. Custom made anything cost more than off the shelf items.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought shelves and drawers for my 80qt cooler from Forrest a couple of years ago, and I still think they're great. Yeah, it took a little time to get them, but they were worth waiting for.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> As for the quality of Forest's drawers, I challenge anyone to prove they are less than top quality and priced accordingly for the material used. Custom made anything cost more than off the shelf items.


As an individual who just received my drawers from Forrest. I do love them, but though Pete was a tad off on build time (mine was 3 months). There is a woodworker making drawers advertised on another cigar forum. Indeed better quality with side by side close up photos, constant communication thru out the process and less than 30 day turnaround. Priced cheaper to top it all off. Oh and he doesn't take payment until after your order is ready to ship.


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> As an individual who just received my drawers from Forrest. I do love them, but though Pete was a tad off on build time (mine was 3 months). There is a woodworker making drawers advertised on another cigar forum. Indeed better quality with side by side close up photos, constant communication thru out the process and less than 30 day turnaround. Priced cheaper to top it all off. Oh and he doesn't take payment until after your order is ready to ship.


I actually just posted a link in the Retailer forum, a fellow BOTL and I have just entered the market. We'll be selling 10 at a time, and our turnaround is 2-4 weeks. So if you ever need another wineador, send me a PM!


----------

